# Make the Linksys WRT54G wireless router faster?



## massahwahl

I love this router, its very easy just plug and play sort of set up. I was wondering though if someone knew how to make it faster? Im the only computer that uses our network and would like to know if I can tell the router to speed up the transfer of info to my laptop as when i plug straight into the router via ethernet it is a lot quicker than wireless. Any help would be great!


----------



## AdmnPower

Unfortunately you're stuck with the theoretical max speed of 54megabit, the only way you could speed that up is to go with a different router. The reason it seems so much faster when you plug in with a wire is because you're getting a theoretical max of 100 megabit not to mention you don't have the distance from the access point to contend with. So your speed would be double. The only thing you could do is get hi gain antinnas if your signal strength is low that would boost you speed but if your signal is fine as it is that wouldn't do anything.


----------



## jmedina

Sadly, There is no way to increase your speed. The only way to speed it up would be to buy a 802.11n draft router. Plus, a new 802.11n card or adapter. That would be your best bet.


----------



## oscaryu1

or an 108MBPS router and fast card... 

Did you try the gpedit.msc trick?


----------

